# Voting Poll: PotM August 2013



## mishele (Oct 9, 2013)

Yet Again by 412Burgh






Photos From Peru by Adrian Seah





Canoe by JTPhotography





Loneliness Is Eternal by Frequency





Old Farm by IceCanAm





Picnic by Rotanimod





Forest Haven by Murry Bloom





New Breath of Life by Photoartomation





Marooned by DanOstergren


----------



## maxson123 (Oct 12, 2013)

amazing and very nice pics i like and have a nice work which you have done


----------



## mishele (Oct 25, 2013)

:greenpbl: VOTE!!


----------



## julianliu (Oct 25, 2013)

Vote for picnic !


----------



## hamlet (Nov 4, 2013)

I vote for that one with the boat... or actually that house with the aurora seems pretty cool too and that picnic bench is also very amazing. Everyone would actually win, because its all very impressive.


----------



## JTPhotography (Jan 14, 2014)

A huge thanks to all who participated by posting your fine photos, and to those who voted. To you, and to the nominees and the winner, we'd like to say, you all suck, quit wasting our time, we don't get paid to do this crap.

Sincerely,
MODS


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 14, 2014)

JTPhotography said:


> A huge thanks to all who participated by posting your fine photos, and to those who voted. To you, and to the nominees and the winner, we'd like to say, you all suck, quit wasting our time, we don't get paid to do this crap.  Sincerely, MODS



Way to be upset about your free subscription to the site and your winning submission into the contest. It's not like anyone is paid to maintain the contest. 

You sound like a 12 year old who got the One Direction VIP pass instead of the Justin Bieber one that you really wanted.


----------

